# Best Tourist Destinations (Architectural and Natural)



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

_probably after a regime change_:

*Marvdasht Cultural and Natural Complex* (Original land of Ancient Persians)
With two UNESCO world heritage sites and some of the best natural sites in Iran.

Pasargadae (First Capital of Achaemenid Empire):

Tomb of Cyrus the Great:



















Zendan-i Suleiman:










Tall-i Takht Citadel:










Persepolis (Palaces of Achaemenid Kings):










Naghsh-e-Rostam (Tombs of Achaemenid Kings):



















Naghsh-e-Rajab (Land of Sassanid Bas-reliefs):





































There are also several other ancient monuments in this region, some natural sites:

Lost Paradise (One of the most attractive natural sites in Iran):



















*Dariush (Dorudzan) Lake*:










Margun Waterfall (One of the largest and most beautiful waterfalls in Iran and Middle East):


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I think it's time to change this subforum's name to "Cyrus and his threads about how wonderful Iran is" :|


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Uluru & Kata Tjuta in Central Australia I think do a good job attracting over half a million people a year to the dead centre of the least populated and driest inhabited country on earth....


Uluru (348m)




















Kata Tjuta (546m)


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I think it's time to change this subforum's name to "Cyrus and his threads about how wonderful Iran is" :|


Is there a rule that people shouldn't post anything about their own country in this forum or is Iran an exception? Anyway I have rarely posted any thread about Iran in this subforum, the topics of my threads are mostly about the whole world, just my first post is about something that I know about my own country.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Is there a rule that people shouldn't post anything about their own country in this forum or is Iran an exception? Anyway I have rarely posted any thread about Iran in this subforum, the topics of my threads are mostly about the whole world, just my first post is about something that I know about my own country.


hey dude i enjoy these topics, surely thats the whole point of this forum. Please keep posting.


----------

